# 4 string bass & 7 string guitar? y or n



## prozak (Sep 10, 2014)

Ok folks, simple question here....Is it a good idea to buy 4 string bass if I already own 7 string guitar? I record at home, and I'm worried about tuning 4 string bass guitar that low. Most of the time I play death metal, grind, djent, progressive and everything that goes with low tuning.

Should I go with 5 string bass instead?


----------



## KristapsCoCoo (Sep 10, 2014)

Just get what works. Not very familiar with bass guitars, but you could probably get either some longer scale 4-stringer or 5-stringer that fits tunings you use. Pick some options and do research.

Why do you want 4stringer anyway if you could easily just get 5stringer that could handle your needs?


----------



## rikomaru (Sep 10, 2014)

If the tuning is what concerns you, get a 5 string bass. They can typically be had for the same price as a 4 on the used market and not much more if you're shopping new. Even if you only have the option of getting a 4 string, do it. I recorded bass lines for years using electric guitars before I finally pulled the trigger on bass. There is an absolute difference in the way it sounds.

Real G's go for 6+ strings or fretless though......just saying >_>


----------



## stevexc (Sep 10, 2014)

A 4-string bass is just a 5-string bass with one less string, whether it's missing a B string or a G string.

You will, however, benefit from the extra inch of scale length a lot of 5-string basses have. If you have the option of getting a 35" 5-string, that will be the more flexible option, but you won't be severely handicapped with a 4-string.


----------



## Grindspine (Sep 10, 2014)

You could always get a four string bass, then a string set for a five string, and use the BEAD strings... Just like going baritone on a six string guitar with heavier gauges.

Personally, I prefer five string basses since some have a slightly narrower string spacing than four string basses.


----------



## prozak (Sep 10, 2014)

Narrower string spacing is one of the reasons I would go with five stringer, but mainly becouse I want it to sound tight. Maybe at the lower tuning a four string would be too "limp" (is that the correct word), causing fret buzz and feel untight? 

So longer scale and I'm safe you say?


----------



## stevexc (Sep 10, 2014)

Longer scale will sound better if you go below B standard. 34" scale will work if B is the lowest you go. Just use appropriate string gauges.

String spacing won't affect the sound in any way.


----------



## iron blast (Sep 10, 2014)

I use a four string with a low b using a Daddario tension balanced set with a 145 gauge taper wound low b juststrings sells them for $25 a set just leave off the high string and make sure to adjust the intonation and truss rod accordingly you may need to raise the action abit on the low end to accommodate the larger strings


----------



## prozak (Sep 10, 2014)

Would this one do the job? 34'' scale







Temporarily I use 6 string guitar tuned A# (Bb).


----------



## stevexc (Sep 10, 2014)

Yamaha makes some serviceable instruments - they're not popular, but they do play reasonably well. I don't know much about the instrument market where you're from, what other brands do you have access to?


----------



## prozak (Sep 10, 2014)

stevexc said:


> Yamaha makes some serviceable instruments - they're not popular, but they do play reasonably well. I don't know much about the instrument market where you're from, what other brands do you have access to?



Well I have access to almost all of the most popular brands including yamaha, ibanez, washburn, peavey....I'm looking for an affordable used bass guitar for home recording.


----------



## 7stg (Sep 10, 2014)

I would get at least 5 string bass with a 35 inch scale. 5 strings adds versatility and the longer scale will improve the tone. 

A 6 or 7 string bass with a 35 inch scale would be better still.


----------



## zombieritual (Sep 13, 2014)

i've been using my 4 string tuned down to Bb no problem, it's a 34" scale and i had some decently light strings on it. if you can get a 35" scale 5 string in your budget then yeah go for it but if not you'll be perfectly fine with a 4 string, just get heavier strings it's no problem.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Sep 13, 2014)

The only difference in a 34 inch 4 string bass and 5 string bass is the extra string. I've recently taken to 4's again because I never play the higher notes. I actually have a 5 tuned to B A D G C, and I only use that 5th string for support. It improves my pics poor finger dexterity. 

Basically, a down tuned 4 is fine and in fact ideal if you don't play higher notes.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 13, 2014)

You know, a 4 string in standard EADG tuning _does_ have all the notes you need already. There's no rule written down somewhere that says you have to play the same notes in the same positions when writing bass parts.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Sep 13, 2014)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> You know, a 4 string in standard EADG tuning _does_ have all the notes you need already. There's no rule written down somewhere that says you have to play the same notes in the same positions when writing bass parts.



So does a 1-string bass with 11 frets.

Variety is the spice of life, eh.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 13, 2014)

Of course, just pointing out that there's nothing wrong with using a 4 string in standard tuning to play stuff that wasn't written on a 6 string in standard tuning.


----------



## 7stg (Sep 13, 2014)

HaMMerHeD said:


> So does a 1-string bass with 11 frets.
> 
> Variety is the spice of life, eh.



Frets!! Who needs frets. As long as the fretboard covers half the running length of the single string you are good to go. You can then cover every microtonal system as well, now that's versatility.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Sep 14, 2014)

7stg said:


> Frets!! Who needs frets. As long as the fretboard covers half the running length of the single string you are good to go. You can then cover every microtonal system as well, now that's versatility.



I'll have to be an unpopular opinion puffin here, but I don't think fretless bass sounds very good in metal most of the time. Don't misunderstand...I'm a fan of guys like DiGiorgio and other metal players who use a fretless. I appreciate the uncountable hours of practice and discerning ear it takes get to the skill and talent level required to play the parts they play. I just don't think the fretless bass sound complements a high-gain guitar very well.


----------



## 7stg (Sep 14, 2014)

I was being sarcastic, playing off your ultra minimalist approach.


----------



## sifi2112 (Sep 14, 2014)

Try find a 35" if you're gonna detune/play lower than B ... I've a Yamaha BBN5 (34") as a backup but even .140 on low A didn't do it for me so have put some flats on .130 & better tension but not the ss roundwound grind I like ... I am fortunate that my main bass is a 37" Dingwall .... try find a used Yamaha TRB 5 string !


----------



## vansinn (Sep 14, 2014)

DK band Disneyland After Dark's bass player for some time used a custom two-string bass, because, as he put it, I play bass, and this is all I need 
So, a 4-string bass can of course be tuned one string lower.
However, as mentioned elsewhere, you'll really appreciate a 35" scale for the B, so I'd suggest looking for a 35" 5-stringer.

Maybe look up 'Heke' - HK on ebay.de - reseller of Korean Wolf basses, quite good instruments at a very fair price (I have one of their 7-stingers).


----------



## Omura (Sep 14, 2014)

Everytime I see a post on this forum asking If it's safe to tune a 4 string bass/ 6 string guitar lower I have to have an epic facepalm moment.
SRSLY!
AS mentioned, scale length and string gauge are all that matter, number of strings is totally irrelevant.
If you NEED the G string on the bass, get a 5, if you only need the lowest 4 strings, get a 4 string, put sensible strings on, and bang away.
It' not complicated.
If you only use the first 3 strings on your seven string, sell it and buy a 6 string too while you're at it.
Where did this idea that you need more strings to tune lower come from? it makes literally NO sense.


----------



## Grindspine (Sep 14, 2014)

7stg said:


> Frets!! Who needs frets. As long as the fretboard covers half the running length of the single string you are good to go. You can then cover every microtonal system as well, now that's versatility.


 
I am trying to convince a guy at work to make a line of 1-string djent sticks... Frets would be optional.

He might even make a deluxe two-string model!


----------



## 7stg (Sep 14, 2014)

Grindspine said:


> I am trying to convince a guy at work to make a line of 1-string djent sticks... Frets would be optional.
> 
> He might even make a deluxe two-string model!



I'm sorry to have interfered without thinking first. I initially didn't get it, but after thinking about it, you are right, it's pure genus. A 1-string is truly the way to go for the ultimate Djent machine. 2 strings really would be pushing it, it's more than necessary but if the OP wants to be avant garde so be it. Krappyguitars Will make one too.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Sep 14, 2014)

The peavey grind 4 string has a 35 inch scale. Get that.


----------



## prozak (Sep 15, 2014)

A really good friend of mine is selling his Peavey Millennium BXP 5, so I'm thinking of buying it?

What do you think?


----------



## stevexc (Sep 15, 2014)

prozak said:


> A really good friend of mine is selling his Peavey Millennium BXP 5, so I'm thinking of buying it?
> 
> What do you think?



My first bass was a Millenium BXP 5, trans black. I loved that thing, it played and sounded great. Totally a good buy.


----------



## prozak (Sep 16, 2014)

stevexc said:


> My first bass was a Millenium BXP 5, trans black. I loved that thing, it played and sounded great. Totally a good buy.



And it also looks very hot


----------

